# Socket Programmierung - Max. Threads



## Guest (28. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne eine Webseite (IMDB.com - Filmdatenbank) parsen,
um mir Infos zu meiner DVD Sammlung anzuzeigen.

Ich muss pro Film eine Webseite auslesen..
um das ganze möglichst performant zu gestalten, dachte ich, wäre es möglich pro Filmabfrage einen eigenen Thread zu erstellen, damit mehrere Connections zu IMDB.com aufgebaut werden..

nun meine Frage: Wie viele SocketThreads kann ich erstellen? (maximum).. 
Was passiert wenn ich über dieses maximum komme?

ps: Weiß java überhaupt, welche Daten zu welchem Thread gehören, es läuft ja alles über den selben Port..?

Viele Dank,
Gruß chris


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2007)

Ist Betriebsystemabhängig.  Mit Linux >= 2.6.0 und genug Arbeitsspeicher ruhig mehrere tausend.

Über 500 ist aber nicht ratsam.

lg Clemens


----------



## tuxedo (28. Nov 2007)

Windows begrenzt zudem die Anzahl der gleichtzeitgen Netzwerkverbindungen. Mit "XP AntiSpy" kann man das Level anheben, bzw. ganz aufheben.

- Alex


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2007)

Und was passiert wenn ich über das Limit gerate? 
Kommen die dann in eine Warteschleife oder werden diese verschluckt


----------



## DocRandom (28. Nov 2007)

Das System wirft ne Exception und das Programm wird beendet!

lg
DocRandom


----------



## madboy (29. Nov 2007)

Nicht direkt zum Thema aber evtl. nützlich:



> ich möchte gerne eine Webseite (IMDB.com - Filmdatenbank) parsen,
> um mir Infos zu meiner DVD Sammlung anzuzeigen.


Das Parsen der IMDB-Seiten kannst du dir evtl. ersparen, indem du die IMDB-Daten runter lädst und dann parst oder dir lokal in eine Datenbank packst.
Infos hier:
http://www.imdb.com/interfaces


----------

